# [DISQUE] Repartitionner après installlation

## Picani

Bonsoir.

Je dispose sur mon portable d'un disque de 640Gio qui suit le schéma de partitionnement suivant ;

```
# fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disque /dev/sda: 640.1 Go, 640135028736 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 77825 cylindres, total 1250263728 secteurs

Unités = secteurs de 1 * 512 = 512 octets

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Identifiant de disque : 0x76692ca8

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sda1   *          63     3212999     1606468+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2         3213000    11614994     4200997+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3        11614995    32595884    10490445   83  Linux

/dev/sda4        32595885  1250258624   608831370   83  Linux

```

/dev/sda1 est /boot et est en ext3.

/dev/sda3 est / et est en reiserfs.

/dev/sda4 est /home et est en xfs.

Je voudrais récupérer une centaine de Gio pour tester d'autres systèmes (ne vous inquiétez pas, que du libre   :Wink:  ). Est-ce possible sans réinstaller ma Gentoo, et si oui comment ?

Mes recherches sur le web n'ont pas été très fructueuses : l'article le plus récent datait de 2006 et disait clairement qu'il était impossible de diminuer un xfs ... J'espère que sa a changé.

Merci d'avance !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Mes recherches sur le web n'ont pas été très fructueuses : l'article le plus récent datait de 2006 et disait clairement qu'il était impossible de diminuer un xfs ... J'espère que sa a changé.

 

Hmmm.... comment dire : non !

----------

## Picani

Ah j'ai pas pensé à aller voir sur le site de xfs ...

Ok, donc ça n'a pas changé. Alors, est-il possible de virer la partition sda4 de mon schéma de partitionnement, de la remplacer par une partition étendue, puis de refaire une partition pour mon /home plus petite, et d'autres partitions pour les systèmes à tester. Le tout, sans toucher aux autres partitions (surtout sda3 en fait), de manière à ne rien faire à la Gentoo (à part recopier après tous les fichiers de mon home) ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Ok, donc ça n'a pas changé. Alors, est-il possible de virer la partition sda4 de mon schéma de partitionnement, de la remplacer par une partition étendue, puis de refaire une partition pour mon /home plus petite, et d'autres partitions pour les systèmes à tester. Le tout, sans toucher aux autres partitions (surtout sda3 en fait), de manière à ne rien faire à la Gentoo (à part recopier après tous les fichiers de mon home) ?

 

Oui. Mais as-tu de quoi stocker le contenu de /dev/sda4 ailleurs ? Si cette partition est, en fait, presque vide, tu peux peut-être faire rentrer ses fichiers sur /dev/sda3 (le temps de faire ta tambouille).

----------

## Picani

Oui oui, pour ça aucun problème : je vais squatter le disque de mon frère héhéhé

Le truc c'est que une fois la partition supprimée et refaite, et le fs remis,  je voudrais savoir si tout devrais remarcher comme avant.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

LVM + Reiserfs, moi je dis, y a que ça de vrai... Bon OK, ça n'apporte rien au sujet, mais si il te prend souvent l'envie d'installer d'autres OS et que tu dois souvent bouger tes partitions, c'est vraiment LA solution.

Bonne chance pour ta manipulation.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Picani wrote:*   

> Le truc c'est que une fois la partition supprimée et refaite, et le fs remis,  je voudrais savoir si tout devrais remarcher comme avant.

 

Aucun problème. Il faudra juste mettre à jour /etc/fstab pour que /home soit bien cherché sur la bonne partition.

En fait, tu peux même même utiliser la même partition /home pour les deux distributions ! Je m'amusais à cela mais bon... lorsque il y a des différences majeures de version du même logiciel d'une distribution à l'autre, ça fait un peu n'importe quoi ! Donc je te conseillerait plutôt de ne pas faire cela et de te contenter d'un lien symbolique vers le /home de l'autre distribution.

----------

## Picani

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Aucun problème. Il faudra juste mettre à jour /etc/fstab pour que /home soit bien cherché sur la bonne partition.
> 
> 

 

Merci de le préciser, je pense que j'aurais passé un long moment à chercher ça !   :Embarassed: 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> En fait, tu peux même même utiliser la même partition /home pour les deux distributions ! Je m'amusais à cela mais bon... lorsque il y a des différences majeures de version du même logiciel d'une distribution à l'autre, ça fait un peu n'importe quoi ! Donc je te conseillerait plutôt de ne pas faire cela et de te contenter d'un lien symbolique vers le /home de l'autre distribution.

 

Excellente idée ! Je m'y attèle de suite !

----------

